# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Justin Amash's future

## Smart3

If Carl Levin decides to retire, the seat could theoretically be a pickup for the GOP.

If so, should we encourage Justin Amash to run... if Levin retires?

This post could be in the JA forum or the 2014 candidates forum.

----------


## erowe1

That would be great.

Is there a reason to expect Levin to retire?

----------


## Adrock

I think odds are better that Stabenow could retire in six years. Justin will be older and more well known by then. I am not sure if a liberty candidate could win a statewide office in Michigan though.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

I hope Levin retires.  He's terrible.

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

His brother Sander Levin, who beat Don Volaric needs to retire as well!

----------


## Smart3

> That would be great.
> 
> Is there a reason to expect Levin to retire?


Aside from being 80 on election day, no.

----------


## Adrock

> Aside from being 80 on election day, no.


I didn't know he was that old. Maybe he will be retiring. I wish we had someone other than Justin to run though. I would hate to lose him as a congressman.

----------


## sailingaway

We need to poll it, we don't want to lose his House seat, if he has a good shot, I'd certainly support that.

----------


## Smart3

> We need to poll it, we don't want to lose his House seat, if he has a good shot, I'd certainly support that.


It's early, very early. In most states, we have a rough idea of who is running and who isn't. However, Michigan is potentially a Levin re-election landslide or a close race. Let's not forget Hoekstra was supposed to win Michigan, and only after the R primary ended did he drop in the polls. 

Personally, I'd rather Amash waits til 2018. 

Wouldn't mind seeing Granholm taking Levin's seat. She's not an ally on most issues, but on the Patriot Act/NDAA/SOPA/CISPA/etc she's on our side. Not so sure on foreign policy though.

----------


## Son of Detroit

> Wouldn't mind seeing Granholm taking Levin's seat. She's not an ally on most issues, but on the Patriot Act/NDAA/SOPA/CISPA/etc she's on our side. Not so sure on foreign policy though.


Oh god... Please no.

----------


## EBounding

I'd rather see Justin be productive in the House or doing something else.  There's no way the Michigan mobocracy would elect him.

----------


## Galileo Galilei

> If Carl Levin decides to retire, the seat could theoretically be a pickup for the GOP.
> 
> If so, should we encourage Justin Amash to run... if Levin retires?
> 
> This post could be in the JA forum or the 2014 candidates forum.


Amash is not ready yet for a senate run.

----------


## TCE

> We need to poll it, we don't want to lose his House seat, if he has a good shot, I'd certainly support that.


And yet, from what I've heard, Rand would need to give up his Senate seat to run for President in 2016. I'd like to see this argument applied to Rand as well.

----------


## Smart3

> Amash is not ready yet for a senate run.


Was Rand? I rest my case.

----------


## mczerone

Levin's not retiring. Ever. Just like Dingell, the Michigan congressman that has been serving since before 3/4s of Americans were born, Levin's keeping his seat until he's dead.

----------


## Galileo Galilei

> Was Rand? I rest my case.


Rand was ready.

----------


## tsetsefly

> Was Rand? I rest my case.


Winning a senate seat as a Republican in Kentucky is much easier than winning Michigan, we would risk losing him in congress.

----------


## itshappening

Amash should stay in congress as a sleeper and future candidate in the 20's or whatever. 

Also, what is MI law like can you run for congress and president?

----------


## itshappening

> And yet, from what I've heard, Rand would need to give up his Senate seat to run for President in 2016. I'd like to see this argument applied to Rand as well.


if Rand got the nomination - IF - they might change the law in Kentucky, the problem though is KY is ran by Democrats and they owe him nothing

----------


## GeorgiaAvenger

Paul Ryan kept his House seat and he was the VP nominee, so why couldn't Rand keep his Senate seat?

----------


## itshappening

> Paul Ryan kept his House seat and he was the VP nominee, so why couldn't Rand keep his Senate seat?


different states have different laws about being on the ballot twice

----------


## Nathan Hale

> I didn't know he was that old. Maybe he will be retiring. I wish we had someone other than Justin to run though. I would hate to lose him as a congressman.


Keep in mind that while it's great for Amash to be in Congress, Congress serves as a useful stepping stone for our guys to run Senate and Gubernatorial races.  Amash can always tap an RP Republican successor.

----------


## itshappening

> Keep in mind that while it's great for Amash to be in Congress, Congress serves as a useful stepping stone for our guys to run Senate and Gubernatorial races.  Amash can always tap an RP Republican successor.


They would have to be in his district and they would have to be viable enough to raise money independently as the establishment and GOP won't help, it's not as easy as you suggest.  Most that get to congress are establishment types for a reason

----------


## Occam's Banana

I don't think it's a question of whether Amash is ready. It's a question  of whether it's wise. If it ain't broke, don't fix it ...




> Was Rand? I rest my case.


Well, apparently, he was. I don't get it.

----------


## EBounding

> Was Rand? I rest my case.


Kentucky is A LOT different than Michigan.

----------


## Adrock

> Kentucky is A LOT different than Michigan.


Exactly. It was Kentucky in a very good cycle for the GOP. Michigan isn't impossible. IMO, it would take a very good GOP cycle, no incumbent, a pretty bad opponent, a flawless Amash campaign, and a God awful amount of money.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

Michigan is too blue to potentially lose Amash in a statewide race.

----------


## Nathan Hale

> They would have to be in his district and they would have to be viable enough to raise money independently as the establishment and GOP won't help, it's not as easy as you suggest.  Most that get to congress are establishment types for a reason


I don't suggest that it will be easy.  I just argue that it is possible enough to warrant strategic consideration.

----------


## realtonygoodwin

I agree that I would rather see Justin stay in the House for now, especially since he is the most senior liberty Congressional Representative we have. With enough seniority, he can get on some important committees.

----------


## AJ Antimony

> I'd rather see Justin be productive in the House or doing something else.  There's no way the Michigan mobocracy would elect him.


Well, he was elected to the state House in 2008, then Congress in 2010, then reelected in 2012... 

Anyway, who would his potential opponents be in the primary? And general for that matter?

----------


## AJ Antimony

> Exactly. It was Kentucky in a very good cycle for the GOP. Michigan isn't impossible. IMO, it would take a very good GOP cycle, no incumbent, a pretty bad opponent, a flawless Amash campaign, and a God awful amount of money.


Oh come on, Michigan isn't THAT blue. Maybe it once was, but not anymore. Amash would definitely have to campaign tough every 6 years.

Remember, 2 years into Obama's first term resulted in one of the most massive GOP waves ever. Will it happen again in 2014? Maybe.

----------


## erowe1

> Oh come on, Michigan isn't THAT blue. Maybe it once was, but not anymore. Amash would definitely have to campaign tough every 6 years.
> 
> Remember, 2 years into Obama's first term resulted in one of the most massive GOP waves ever. Will it happen again in 2014? Maybe.


I don't know when it was ever more blue than it is now. You'd have to go back before my lifetime. It seemed to be leaning red in the late 90's and then to more 50-50, and then to more blue.

Yeah, it's not a Dem stronghold. They have a Republican governor now. It depends on what kind of year any given election year turns out to be, especially if there's an open seat. I don't take the open seat for granted, though. Eighty is not that old for the Senate.

----------


## AJ Antimony

> I don't know when it was ever more blue than it is now. You'd have to go back before my lifetime. It seemed to be leaning red in the late 90's and then to more 50-50, and then to more blue.
> 
> Yeah, it's not a Dem stronghold. They have a Republican governor now. It depends on what kind of year any given election year turns out to be, especially if there's an open seat. I don't take the open seat for granted, though. Eighty is not that old for the Senate.


Amash could win there if he just campaigned correctly. I don't know enough about Michigan to know what issues are important up there... other than the economy. If he can show, through his voting record, that he has the right plan to help the Michigan economy, then he'll have a good shot.

----------

